# detailing(book)



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all,
i have purchased a das pro da,and wondered if there is a detaling book for beginners,i know there is a lot of info on websites etc,but would prefer to have a book handy.
Thanks.

Gwyn.


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes there's a great guide on the Detailing World forums.

Here's a link to the thread and also to a PDF version of the document.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks abe,
very helpfull  
Gwyn.


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

No problem, I found it a great help


----------



## DiscoStu (Oct 19, 2002)

Detailing world has realy opened my eyes on how to clean a car proper. Ive been doing it all wrong for the last 20 odd years.


----------

